# Contest Help



## jenle (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,

You might not know who I am since I'm a lurker...but I've been here since before the crash. And now I need some help.

I am currently in a contest that BestBuy is hosting on Facebook. It's the Unboxing Day contest and I need people to vote for me and you can vote every day until Dec 31.

Everytime you vote, you get entered into a weekly draw for a $150 BestBuy giftcard! So the more you vote, the better the chance you will have!

If you have a minute everyday and have a facebook account, could you please kindly vote for *Jenny Lee (Xbox Unboxing)*. Thank you very much in advance! http://apps.facebook.com/unboxingday/gallery.php?sort=2


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

voted......


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

what is a Best Buy? 

If there was a best buy up here, I would vote.


----------

